# Mounting Push Pole Clips to Gheenoe Rails?



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys -

What's the best brand and method for mounting push pole bracket clips to the Gheenoe rails?  The model we're working on is an older boat with the older metal rails.  We don't have any clips to size yet but just looking at them on the internet, they appear to have too wide a foot to just screw down on that little 1" rail.  Are people mounting the Stiffy brackets directly to the fiberglass right under the gunnel? We have a rivet gun.


Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous posts

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1168906553

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1214580643

Check the pole brackets in this pic,
the previous owner snapped the rear one off,
and fabricated his own out of aluminum stock,
According to the current owner, it's holding up
better than the factory brackets.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

Zach,
you're a flyfisherman, if I don't have the wrong guy. I have push pole holders as shown in the first reply pic. But as a flyfisherman, I can tell you that they're a pain in the arse, as the forward holder can catch your flyline, always at the wrong time. I've tried replacing it with a pop up holder, built into my front deck, but the gheenoe gunnel curves so sharply at the bow, that moving a holder that far towards midline puts a hell of a bow in th pushpole. So I'vegone back to what's shown.
But I want to try a new method. I have an idea to use a short bungee that dangles on the outside of the rubrail, that can reach over the pole and secure it, when attached to a button that's placed on the inside top of the rubrail. The bungee will be less likely to catch a flyline b/c when not in use, it should just be a 2" limp rope dangling from the outside of the boat. 
Has anyone tried this? I just haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> But I want to try a new method. I have an idea to use a short bungee that dangles on the outside of the rubrail, that can reach over the pole and secure it, when attached to a button that's placed on the inside top of the rubrail. The bungee will be less likely to catch a flyline b/c when not in use, it should just be a 2" limp rope dangling from the outside of the boat.


How about velcro straps? Easy to strap on and off...


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. We'll position the front clip far enough back to be as much out of the way of the caster as possible. It looks like you just rivet them down, then? We have a rivet gun.

These look like the best deal:

http://www.polecatpushpoles.com/products.htm

Of the two options there, would you do the regular clips or the Jon Boat clips, which look to have a rolled edge? My concern is that the spacing of the rivet holes on the regular clips might be too big for the little aluminum rail of the Gheenoe.

Zach


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a Classic and use a piece of line attached to the side of the center seat and a cleat.  Wrap the line twice around the pole and pull tight.  The pole is supported at both ends by the gunwale and nothing to catch fly lines since I too am a flyfisher.  Will attach pics when I get home from work.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the traditional Custom Gheenoe push pole holders mounted on the rail. Mine are bolted on with SS hardware. I am not sure I would trust rivets especially the way I run WOT through chop.  

When it comes to fly lines and a clean deck I got some great advice from Jon Cave recently. When he fishes around the world he never knows what type of boat he will be on and there is usually a lot of not so fly line friendly stuff around. He caries a few extra towels to drape over the stuff that grabs the fly line. I recently tried this with a wet towel over my front push pole holder and it worked great.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

One other comment. Its really easy to make you own push pole holders out of flat aluminium stock that you can get from Home Depot or Lowes. All you need to do is cut it to length and bend it around a piece of 1 1/2" dowel. It will easily bend into shape using a vice and large rubber mallet. IMO, the disadvantage that aluminium push pole holders have is that they are stronger than the plastic ones. If there is too much stress on your pole its more likely that the pole will break than the aluminium push pole holders. Since carbon fiber poles are expensive I choose plastic push pole holders.


----------

